# Considering a job in Koh Samui



## Zanzo

Hi there. 

I have randomly had a job lead thrown at me by a recriutment agent and it's blindsided me a little, as Thailand has never been a place I have considered relocating to for work.

The work is in the IT field. Very good salary even by Auckland standards. I am a 34 yo male and will be relocating solo if I decide to apply (and am accepted!) for the role.

I've got the weekend to do some research, but I was wondering if there is anyone out there that can give a pulse check of living there as a westerner. 

I have been to Thailand to visit before. Loved the place and especially the people (outside of Bangkok). And unless there are any gotchas with taxation or Koh Samui living itself, I know enough to know that the cost of living there is very cheap compared to New Zealand.

One of the main things I would be concerned about is that I will know no one there and "Sawadee" is the limit of my Thai. I have no idea how active a social life for expats there will be (outside of work). I'm very independent, but I also don't want to end up going crazy. I am also not sure if it's normal for expats to get into shared flatting like we have here or if people tend to just have places to themselves.

Any feedback on life there as a "farang" would be very helpful to me this weekend. The good, the bad, the "be careful of...", the way things normally work.

Thanks very much.


----------



## cooked

If you have good wages even by Auckland standards then the world (or the island) is your oyster. You will get to know a lot of people quickly, keep a tight hold on your wallet!
I would look at the fine print on the contract carefully (health insurance, moving allowance,.. I'm sure you know about that stuff...) apart from that, I would say , go for it!


----------



## Moolor

Except for rents which are cheap, Koh Samui is probably the most expensive place to live in Thailand. Sharing a flat. Is uncommon unless you are speaking about a live in. Get here then look for a place to live, forget finding a place on the internet, just drive around and you will see quite a few. 

There is a large Expat community and THOUSANDS of tourist which makes living here seem less like living inThailand. I'm always happy to cross over to the mainland because I feel like I am back in Thailand, unfortunately work keeps me on the island. 

You are going to need a vehicle, either scooter or car. Forget using taxis here as they are exorbitantly expensive. 

If you plan to live in Thailand, learn the Thai language. Knowing even basic Thai will help quite a bit in your personal and professional life here. 

As the other poster said, check the contract carefully and make sure you have an backup plan if things don't work out.

Best of luck.


----------



## stednick

Zanzo said:


> Hi there.
> 
> I have randomly had a job lead thrown at me by a recriutment agent and it's blindsided me a little, as Thailand has never been a place I have considered relocating to for work.
> 
> The work is in the IT field. Very good salary even by Auckland standards. I am a 34 yo male and will be relocating solo if I decide to apply (and am accepted!) for the role.
> 
> I've got the weekend to do some research, but I was wondering if there is anyone out there that can give a pulse check of living there as a westerner.
> 
> I have been to Thailand to visit before. Loved the place and especially the people (outside of Bangkok). And unless there are any gotchas with taxation or Koh Samui living itself, I know enough to know that the cost of living there is very cheap compared to New Zealand.
> 
> One of the main things I would be concerned about is that I will know no one there and "Sawadee" is the limit of my Thai. I have no idea how active a social life for expats there will be (outside of work). I'm very independent, but I also don't want to end up going crazy. I am also not sure if it's normal for expats to get into shared flatting like we have here or if people tend to just have places to themselves.
> 
> Any feedback on life there as a "farang" would be very helpful to me this weekend. The good, the bad, the "be careful of...", the way things normally work.
> 
> Thanks very much.



Zanzo:

You'll have no problem meeting and making friends, both falang and Thai. Linguistics; spend a little time studying Thai language basics and culture to get yourself started. Phrase books, travel guides, brochures, etc.

*Taxation:* Located on page 13 of this forum is the thread titled "expatriation", last post 15AUG12. In this thread there is a post "Thailand Taxation" which has links to English language versions of the Thai tax department regulations. (Thai income tax is up to 37 percent) 

You've visited Thailand so there are no big surprises. As with everything, you balance the pros and cons and make it the best you can. 

If you do get an offer, use care in negotiating. Make sure your employer provides the visa and work permit. Don't forget medical insurance. Ask for a housing and transportation allowance. Make sure you have a bail out clause with return transportation in case things don't work out. I'd also request an annual vacation with transportation home and tax services as part of the package. 

Good luck.


----------



## mcexpatus

Zanzo...


I'm in a similar situation. Just offered a job in Ko Samui. Did you take the position?? If so, how's it going?? Are you enjoying Ko Samui??


----------



## ericwebber

As single, working and living in Samui can be great, even on a tight budget. With family, wife and children who need schooling, it can become expensive. Even the cheapest international schools cost over 10k a month. Check out samuidaily(dot)com for the most recent salary updates for Thailand. And use numbeo(dot)com/cost-of-living to get an idea of how much you will have to spend in order to make your budget.


----------

